# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ανταλλασεται μεγαλο κλουβι για χαμστερ

## vikitaspaw

Ανταλλασεται το παρακατω κλουβακι για χαμστερ με κλουβακι για πουλια. Οι διαστασεις του ειναι 50μηκος Χ 25υψος Χ 35 πλατος σε αριστη κατασταση 2 όροφο με ποτιστρα, μπολακι για φαγητο, σπιτακι, τροχο, μια σακουλιτσα τροφη για χαμστερ κ ενα ολοκληρο σφραγισμενο πριονιδι. Ψαχνω κλουβακι να βαλω τα μπατζακια μου ..ευχαριστω πολυ!! :Love0001: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τι περιπου ζητας ομως δεν μας ειπες...απο τι διαστασιες εως τι ειναι αυτο που ψαχνεις...

αν εχω κατι που δεν χρεισιμοποιω πια θα με ενδιεφερε!

----------


## vikitaspaw

εχω προς το παρον 2 μπατζακια κ θελω ενα κλουβακι να τα χωραει ανετα. Επισης αν εχεις κ μεγαλυτερο για περισσοτερα δλδ (μεχρι 4 ας πουμε) ακομα καλυτερα. Επίσης καλή θα ηταν κ μια ζευγαρωστρα.
Ο λόγος που το δινω ειναι γιατι πριν μερικες μερες εχασα το μωρο μου τον νιανιά το χαμστερ που τον ειχα από πολυ μωράκι κ πέθανε από φυσικά γηρατειά...ήταν παππούλης ο καημένος!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν δεν την εχω ηδη χαρισει ισως εχω μια ζευγαρωστρα στο υπογειο...κλασικη 60αρα,θα κατεβω μετα να δω αν την εχω και σε τι κατασταση ειναι και θα σου πω αν ειναι να με εχεις υποψην...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

Λυπον,ειχα μια που ηταν μια χαρα αλλα την εδωσα μαζι με ενα πουλακι που ειχα χαρισει...
εχω ακομα μια που ειναι an oxi αυτη(ενδικτηκη φωτο) ,παρομοια...(εχει μπλε πατο)


εχει φυγει σιγουρα σε καποια σημεια το χρωμα...
θα την κοιταξω προσεκτικα με την πρωτη ευκερια,αν ειναι ψιλοχαλασμενη ή σκουριασμενη στα σημεια που εχει φυγει το χρωμα τοτε δεν στη δινω,αν εχει απλα φυγει το χρωμα σε αυτα τα σημεια και κατα τα αλλα ειναι οκ θα σου βαλω φωτο και μου λες εσυ αν σου κανει...

----------


## vikitaspaw

οκ κοιταξε την με ενδιαφερει. Πες μου μονο διαστασεις να ξερω

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βικυ δυστοιχος δεν μπορω να σου δωσω το κλουβι...
εχει σε αρκετα σημεια φυγει το χρωμα τελικα και εχει σκουριασει επιφανειακα,ακομα και να αφερεσω την σκουρια θα ξανασκουριασει συντομα πιστευω οποτε και δεν ειναι καταλληλη για να μπουν πουλακια ...

με το καλο να βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις!

----------

